# What are the advantages of filing PR through MARA registered agent?



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I am wondering that, what are the advantages of filing PR through MARA registered agent?. How different they are compared to other agencies or filing on our won, is it really required/advantage to file application through agent?

Please let me know the differences with and without agent.

Sreekanth.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am wondering that, what are the advantages of filing PR through MARA registered agent?. How different they are compared to other agencies or filing on our won, is it really required/advantage to file application through agent?
> 
> ...


The applications filed on your own or through MARA agent, does not make any difference in any way. Application filed through MARA agents does not get any special treatment.
Its better to file by yourself, unless your case is complicated.
Through this forum, you can understand that many applicants are not happy or satisfied with their agents. However there are some applicants who got good support and guidance from their agents.

With the support from this forum, you can file by yourself and many in this forum have done the work by themselves.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sreekanth, 



> In Australia, it is illegal for a person to provide immigration assistance unless they are registered with the Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority (Office of the MARA).


MARA publishes a Code of Conduct that agents must follow. If you were unhappy with your agent you can complain to MARA and if they are subsequently found to have violated the code of conduct their registration may be suspended or cancelled by MARA. However, note *what MARA cannot to*: 



> Making a complaint about an agent *will not affect your visa or review application*. Our decisions are separate from the processing of applications by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship or the Review Tribunals.
> 
> We *cannot order the agent to give you a refund* or pay you money or impose criminal sanctions. If you have a contract and the agent has breached the contract you can go to the Department of Fair Trading in your capital city and seek a refund through them.


Source: MARA Homepage

Overseas, anybody can call himself/herself a migration agent. If you pick someone who's MARA registered you have at least a bit better chances to get proper service. That said, for most visa subclasses the documentation provided by DIAC (plus the various internet forums) is sufficient to lodge an application yourself. If you hire a professional to assist you is your decision. It is still your responsibility to ensure that the information provided to DIAC is complete and correct. If the agent botches up your case DIAC won't refund you the application fee or anything. 

On the other hand, an agent can save you lots of time, guiding you through the application process, providing reference letter or university letter templates, getting translations and certified copies for you, etc. Except in some complicated cases (applicants with disabilities or severe health conditions, a criminal record, past visa refusals or overstays, family members with complications etc.) you should be able to do it yourself, if you are willing to invest many hours reading guidelines, eligibility requirements, sponsorship obligations, skills assessment procedures and so on. 

Edited to add: Processing won't be faster if you file with an agent. Your stress level/insecurity may be lower if you trust the agent and s/he is quick to respond to your queries . 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Many people decide to go through an agent if they have a complicated case or simply don't have the time or patience to trawl through all the paperwork.

If you do decide to use an agent, try to get some positive feedback on them and always always ALWAYS make sure they are MARA registered (and preferably an MIA member as well). You can check on the MARA website to see if they are up to date on their registration. The reason is that they have to abide by a code of conduct. If you want a good agent, PM me and I'll give you their info.

However, most people can probably do it on their own without any problems and folks on EF can answer most queries you may have. The choice is up to you. (Consider the cost savings too - a good agent can cost around $3000.)


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

*New Bee, Plz Help*



Mroks said:


> The applications filed on your own or through MARA agent, does not make any difference in any way. Application filed through MARA agents does not get any special treatment.
> Its better to file by yourself, unless your case is complicated.
> Through this forum, you can understand that many applicants are not happy or satisfied with their agents. However there are some applicants who got good support and guidance from their agents.
> 
> With the support from this forum, you can file by yourself and many in this forum have done the work by themselves.


Hi, I am quite new to all these stuff but finally i decided to apply for SC190... My case is complicated and want very less scrutiny. I choose to go with MARA agent, please help which consultancy should i choose. Y Axis (got MARA agent in Oz Charging 1.6Lac) or WWICS (Got MARA agent in India, charging 1.2 Lac). Please help


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

No such difference....But in my opinion if you fill by yourself it would be better for you because you would be able to know the black and whites directly rather than running after your Agent for a single thing....

Do it by yourself and if you have any question this forum is bible for this purpose i must say...


----------



## abby0910 (Jul 25, 2013)

shubham.maksi said:


> Hi, I am quite new to all these stuff but finally i decided to apply for SC190... My case is complicated and want very less scrutiny. I choose to go with MARA agent, please help which consultancy should i choose. Y Axis (got MARA agent in Oz Charging 1.6Lac) or WWICS (Got MARA agent in India, charging 1.2 Lac). Please help


Hi Shubham,

Selecting an agent will not lessen any scrutiny as the agent has no control over application once submitted.

But from personal experience I can definitely say that WWICS are horrible, when we went to them for advice, they told my husband that he is not eligible for migration(we had done our homework and already knew that he was eligible).

Y- axis are little better, we opted to go through them. Atleast they were knowledgeable and provided me with wahtever information I required. I crossed checked the info against the info on forum and they usually matched.But you have to keep on doing the follow up. Our process consultant would not answer phone calls or reply to emails immediately. Had to sent reminder emails/phone.

Hope this helps


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

kashifbari said:


> No such difference....But in my opinion if you fill by yourself it would be better for you because you would be able to know the black and whites directly rather than running after your Agent for a single thing....
> 
> Do it by yourself and if you have any question this forum is bible for this purpose i must say...


Thanks Kashif,

Appreciate your help,
and congratulations for Grant... Enjoy and party hard


----------



## shubham.maksi (Sep 10, 2013)

abby0910 said:


> Hi Shubham,
> 
> Selecting an agent will not lessen any scrutiny as the agent has no control over application once submitted.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience. 
I guess i should go with YAxis... did you took the MARA consultancy or normal. How much did they charged you?


----------



## abby0910 (Jul 25, 2013)

shubham.maksi said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience.
> I guess i should go with YAxis... did you took the MARA consultancy or normal. How much did they charged you?


Hi Shubham,
We took the normal consultancy and their fees costed us around 75000(INR)


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

abby0910 said:


> Hi Shubham,
> We took the normal consultancy and their fees costed us around 75000(INR)


Thats a lot of Gandhis. What value add did they provide in your case ?


----------

